# MR MILLENNIUM FALCON STUDIO SCALE FEP pics



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's the first official look at the upcoming MR Millennium Falcon Studio Scale replica.

The pics show the First Engineering Prototype (FEP). Hope you guys like it.

At 32" long and 24" wide it's a big mutha...

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment1.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment2.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment3.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment4.jpg

Barry


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow! Very nice, I just saw some pics on another board a little while ago but they took them down.

Edit:Is the other MF in the last pic the Ertl?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Man that almost looks like the ertl kit with the add on detailing parts lol. 

Looking good though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, some of the folks who worked on the project couldn't hold their water , and so MR blogged some pics.

Barry


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

a guestimate price point barry ?

thanks for the pics! its looking awesome!


dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Price is still to be determined. They're trying to keep it as reasonable as they can, that said it won't be cheap. This thing is huge. It has an internal metal armature all the pieces connect too, plus it'll have lighting...

Barry


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmmm, let's see, I've already stashed away enough for the MR Enterprise, but if I sell one of my lungs, kidneys or better still, one of my ROOMMATES lungs or kidneys (now where did I put that chloroform and scalpel...)

Or I could just stop buying gas for a week...

Thank you Barry for posting the pictures, I'm sure the more I see down the road, the harder it will be to resist buying one!

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

All I can say is thank the GOD's I didn't get the fine mold's one!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

It's all in the details...

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment5.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment6.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment7.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment8.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment9.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment10.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment11.jpg

Barry


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

> All I can say is thank the GOD's I didn't get the fine mold's one!


why you can build the FM one and sell it and have a Down payment for the MRMF


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

That could possibly be THE best thing I'll never afford.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

That's some sharp detail. Thanks for posting pics...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Some weekend sneaks at the Falcon's features.

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment12.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment13.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment14.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment15.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment16.jpg

Barry


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

DROOL!

John


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Okay, I'm sold.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

My god... does it fly? Cause that's about all that's left to do!


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

I like! I like! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Please add some figues to the MR replica. I get so many questions from non fans who see my Snowspeeder and ask where does the pilot sit.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

WOW damn! I'm getting one I don't care if I have to go without electricity for a few months.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh man, please let the release date be much later. Too much bills now!!!

Beautiful!!!

B


----------



## davecfprez (Dec 21, 2005)

anyone know just when this will be offered for sale? as in -- when do you call up MR and give them your CC info? lol

i know the shipping date will be later down the line...
dave


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I can't let this one go.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

An astonishing piece of kit!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

Up close and personal.

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment17.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment18.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment19.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopment20.jpg

Barry


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

MOMMY !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Somebody please post a release date when it's announced.


----------



## brundelfly (May 10, 2006)

*Water???*



[email protected] said:


> Yep, some of the folks who worked on the project couldn't hold their water , and so MR blogged some pics.
> 
> Barry












"couldnt hold thier water" ? How dreadfully unfair to say.

Here is the PICTURE Mr Jones refers to of the WATER HOLDERS. 

Meet Larry Lueng, Frank Cerney and Morten Moeslund.

Notice how DRY they are? Notice...there is no way to see the ACTUAL MODEL.

What Barry MEANT to say was in fear that extensive pictures were gonna be posted, MR decided to post pics of the model.


----------



## modelsbyrayl2 (Apr 29, 2006)

..........wow............wow.............did i mention wow?


----------



## modelsbyrayl2 (Apr 29, 2006)

wish my credit was better , hell we just got the lottery here in nc i will start playing now that i have a goal to shoot for.......................


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

How is that for a dream job. 

Boss: Can you please research and build a master of the most accurate (insert Sci-Fi item here) that you can so we can make copies. Oh... take as much overtime as you need, you will be compensated for the extra time.

Boss: We have arranged for you to go see the original item. Spend as much time as you need with it getting all the required dimensions.




Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any more updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2006)

With all the attention focused on the U.S.S. Enterprise, it's easy to forget that certain "other" starship replica that's heading this way....

Here's some sneak peeks at the Millennium Falcon paint master, painted by the extremely talented master painter, Mr. Dean Dymerski.

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopmentpm1.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopmentpm2.jpg

http://masterreplicas.com/pub/falcondevelopmentpm3.jpg

Barry


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

SWEET MERCIFUL BANTHA POODOO!

Simply amazing. Again Barry, thanks for sharing!

John


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Hang on a minute! Looking at the website. Does this thing come assembled and painted? What's the point in that?


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

If those photos were presented to me as being of the actual filming miniature, I'd believe it. She may not look like much, but ... well, actually, it looks _fantastic_. I wish I could afford one, but I splurged just getting the FineMolds kit. Now, if I could find a friend who would buy one, I could use it for reference -- and maybe get it bequeathed to me in his or her will ... hmmmm ...

That starts me thinking down the Dark Path ... I'd better stop! 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that's an awesome paint job!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone have a ballpark price?


----------



## star-art (Jul 5, 2000)

> Anyone have a ballpark price?


If memory serves, probably $2000 - $2500.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow I can't believe how amazing that looks. Thanks Barry.


----------

